# Favorite Games!



## Grantapus (Jun 20, 2016)

when growing up, or now, what was/what is your favorite computer game? E:G black ops, Clash of Clans


----------



## Punk (Jun 20, 2016)

AoE, C&C, Theme Hospital MoH:AA... Just to name a few


----------



## Grantapus (Jun 20, 2016)

Punk said:


> AoE, C&C, Theme Hospital MoH:AA... Just to name a few


What do all those stand for?  i like CoC


----------



## Punk (Jun 20, 2016)

Age Of Empire, Command And Conquer, Medal Of Honor : Allied Assault.


----------



## Grantapus (Jun 20, 2016)

Punk said:


> Age Of Empire, Command And Conquer, Medal Of Honor : Allied Assault.


Okay, cool! have you ever played Clash of Clans?


----------



## Punk (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm not from the Ipad/phone apps generation.


----------



## Origin Saint (Jun 20, 2016)

Punk said:


> Age Of Empire, Command And Conquer, Medal Of Honor : Allied Assault.





Grantapus said:


> Clash of Clans


 Total 180°


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 20, 2016)

I loved playing Rise of Nations. What an epic game that was... man... if only they made a new one. I'd be throwing money at my screen right now.


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 20, 2016)

Anyways, to keep things on track, anyone enjoy Company of Heroes? What a fun game that was. I still think it's better than the sequel.


----------



## Origin Saint (Jun 20, 2016)

To actually participate in the thread, here's a list of favorite games in no particular order:

BioShock Infinite (the other two are amazing as well, but this ones my fav)
Civilization V
Rocket League
Overwatch
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Fallout: New Vegas (Fallout 4 is a close second)
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (Skyrim is a close second)
Life Is Strange
Dynasty Warriors 5: Empires
L.A. Noire
Outlast
Halo 3, Reach & 4
Destroy All Humans! (1 and 2)
Mass Effect trilogy
COD 4, WaW, MW2
Assassin's Creed II, Revelations, IV: Black Flag
Star Wars Battlefront II
Starfox 64
Super Mario 64
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time & Twilight Princess
Smash Bros. Melee
Spyro trilogy (OG shit, not that new noise)
Rayman 1 & 2
Tony Hawks Underground 1 & 2
Every Ratchet & Clank game ever
GTA: Vice City & San Andreas
original first Crash Bandicoot games + Crash Bash & CTR
Tekken 5
Twisted Metal IV & Black
WarCraft II/III

That's all I can think of right now, that about cover it well enough?


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 20, 2016)

For all those old geezers out there... who here played that Subspace continuum game?


----------



## Origin Saint (Jun 20, 2016)

Intel_man said:


> For all those old geezers out there... who here played that Subspace continuum game?


Lul, I had my fair share of Asteroids 64, and Galaga, but this is a new one for me


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 20, 2016)

I remember playing it ages ago.. up until probably around 2006. Man... that game had a lot of players and was so fun.


----------



## spirit (Jun 20, 2016)

RollerCoaster Tycoon 3
Burnout 3
Just Cause 2

And now PlanetCoaster. 

I'm finding Just Cause 3 kind of 'meh'. It looks pretty but I just prefer the gameplay in 2. I probably just need to spend more time on 3.


----------



## beers (Jun 20, 2016)

I nearly had to rent a street sweeper to clean up this garbage.

Easy on the douchebaggery, take your derailing shenanigans to the off-topic section.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have quite a few games I really like. They have replayabilty

Batman Arkham games
GRID
NFS: Hot Pursuit
I need to replay BioShock Infinite
Dead Space
ES: Oblivion
Game Dev Tycoon
Life Is Strange
Roller Coaster Tycoon
Saint's Row IV
The Myst series

VR Games:
BrookHaven Experiment
AudioShield
Budget Cuts
Pool Nation VR
A Chair in a Room - Greenwater
Job Simulator
Final Approach


----------



## Origin Saint (Jun 21, 2016)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Batman Arkham games
> GRID
> NFS: Hot Pursuit
> I need to replay BioShock Infinite
> ...



We have very similar tastes it seems 

Definitely give Infinite a go on 1999 Mode, definitely worth it.  Also, play the DLC if you haven't already, those things are amazing.


----------



## Punk (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh yeah forgot about GTA II, III, Vice City, San Andreas and now V.
LA Noire too, played the black and white version.
Counter Strike: Source


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 21, 2016)

Origin Saint said:


> Also, play the DLC if you haven't already, those things are amazing.


I can't remember if I finished the DLC or not. I remember starting it.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 21, 2016)

Team Fortress 2, Left 4 Dead 2, Age of Empires II HD primarily.


----------



## beers (Jun 21, 2016)

I have entirely too much time in Counter-Strike from 1.0->CSGO to not list it.

Recently: Rocket League, Overwatch, the occasional Battlefield game, iRacing
Older: Mass Effect Trilogy (ermagherd), Deus Ex: HR (cmonnn Mankind United), Gears of War was fun with friends
Classics: Hyperblade, ye olde Tetris


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone here use to play America's Army 2?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 21, 2016)

beers said:


> I have entirely too much time in Counter-Strike from 1.0->CSGO to not list it.
> 
> Recently: Rocket League, Overwatch, the occasional Battlefield game, iRacing
> Older: Mass Effect Trilogy (ermagherd), Deus Ex: HR (cmonnn Mankind United), Gears of War was fun with friends
> Classics: Hyperblade, ye olde Tetris


I was really big into Counter Strike from Condition Zero through Source.  I never liked CSGO though, the style of play is 10x worse than that of TF2 with the items and trading, no one wants to just play a casual game anymore.


----------



## Hexius Universe (Jul 15, 2016)

Grantapus said:


> when growing up, or now, what was/what is your favorite computer game? E:G black ops, Clash of Clans


1. Borderlands Series
2. COD 
3.Tf2/Terraira


----------



## Calin (Jul 17, 2016)

I really loved the Trackmania series a couple of years ago, but I'm not that much into it anymore.


----------



## C4C (Jul 17, 2016)

Geoff said:


> I never liked CSGO though .... no one wants to just play a casual game anymore.



The only reason I play CS:GO is for the competitive matchmaking! 

I basically grew up playing Pokemon on the GBA, and Forza on the original Xbox and 360. Really excited for Horizon 3 this fall because it's coming to PC, and I have a racing wheel that I'm hoping is supported!


----------



## punamed (Aug 30, 2016)

Team Fortress Classic
Age of empires II
Roller Coaster Tycoon 1, 2 and 3
Beyond Good and Evil
Sleeping Dogs
Original Sly Cooper Trilogy
Original Jak & Daxter Trilogy
GTA IV
Red Dead Redemption
Gran Turismo 4
Infamous 1 and 2

Yeah I'm probably forgetting some.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 30, 2016)

C4C said:


> The only reason I play CS:GO is for the competitive matchmaking!
> 
> I basically grew up playing Pokemon on the GBA, and Forza on the original Xbox and 360. Really excited for Horizon 3 this fall because it's coming to PC, and I have a racing wheel that I'm hoping is supported!


I love CSGO comp now lol


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 30, 2016)

Geoff said:


> I love CSGO comp now lol


Is it still full of hackers?


----------



## C4C (Aug 30, 2016)

Intel_man said:


> Is it still full of hackers?



The have something called Prime matchmaking that's been in beta for some time. You have to be level 21 in game (takes 50-60 hours), and have a non VOIP phone number attached to your Steam account to participate.

Essentially it removes _most_ of the hackers and "smurf" accounts in CS:GO.

Unfortunately it isn't fool proof, and Valve does little to fix their faulty cheat recognition software.

Nick Bunyun started a petition on Change.org.. 175k supporters https://www.change.org/p/valve-fix-your-game


----------



## Darren (Aug 30, 2016)

Rocket League is crack.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Aug 30, 2016)

Darren said:


> Rocket League is crack.


Crack as in addicting, or crack as in a lot of fun?


----------



## Laquer Head (Aug 30, 2016)

Beat Witcher 3 a few weeks back, and now I'm replay on second-highest difficulty...and kicking myself for doing so -- what a pain in the ass.

I'm also trying to pick as many alternate options in quests and side stuff as possible to see if I can work to a different ending.

Has anyone tried the 2 DLC for it, as I'm just talking about the main 'Wild Hunt' game so far.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 30, 2016)

Darren said:


> Rocket League is crack.


I'm pretty sure Rocket League is a game, not crack.  Or did you mean Rocket League is like crack?


----------



## Darren (Aug 30, 2016)

Geoff said:


> I'm pretty sure Rocket League is a game, not crack.  Or did you mean Rocket League is like crack?


It is crack.


----------



## beers (Aug 30, 2016)

Geoff said:


> I'm pretty sure Rocket League is a game, not crack.  Or did you mean Rocket League is like crack?


If you could refine crack into a video game with flying cars, you would end up with Rocket League every time.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 30, 2016)

Darren said:


> It is crack.


*Rocket League* is a physics-based vehicular soccer video game developed and published by Psyonix, released for Microsoft Windows and PlayStation 4 platforms in July 2015.
=
*Crack (drug):* The street name given to cocaine that has been processed from cocaine hydrochloride to a ready-to-use free base for smoking.

Does not compute.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Aug 30, 2016)

Geoff said:


> *Crack (drug):* The street name given to cocaine that has been processed from cocaine hydrochloride to a ready-to-use free base for smoking.


It's not just drug related. In Ireland "crack" is another word for fun.

That's why I asked


----------



## Darren (Aug 31, 2016)

Geoff said:


> *Rocket League* is a physics-based vehicular soccer video game developed and published by Psyonix, released for Microsoft Windows and PlayStation 4 platforms in July 2015.
> =
> *Crack (drug):* The street name given to cocaine that has been processed from cocaine hydrochloride to a ready-to-use free base for smoking.
> 
> Does not compute.



Y u gotta be like dat man. Just a joke.


----------



## beers (Aug 31, 2016)

Geoff said:


> I love CSGO comp now lol


What rank you looking at these days?  We should play one


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 31, 2016)

I use to hover around that 4 star rank or that golden ak rank. 

Playing with friends on the east coast/europe tanked my ability in that game to do anything without getting rekt by high ping.


----------



## C4C (Aug 31, 2016)

Intel_man said:


> I use to hover around that 4 star rank or that golden ak rank.
> 
> Playing with friends on the east coast/europe tanked my ability in that game to do anything without getting rekt by high ping.



Not sure when that last time you played with that rank was, but they redid the matchmaking ranks at the beginning of the year

My NEW rank is a single star (Gold Nova I)... About the same skill set!


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 31, 2016)

So basically everyone got demoted!?


----------



## C4C (Aug 31, 2016)

Intel_man said:


> So basically everyone got demoted!?



Yup!

my picture isn't showing up anymore... I'll link it, one moment pls.

New ranks as of earlier this year: http://i.imgur.com/cqbp42k.png


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 31, 2016)

Hmm.. maybe I should redownload that game... but I have no one to play with. I'll also probably be complete shit in that game now. lol


----------



## C4C (Aug 31, 2016)

Intel_man said:


> Hmm.. maybe I should redownload that game... but I have no one to play with. I'll also probably be complete shit in that game now. lol



I am too.... Yet I have some friends that I play in a "team" with.. We're pretty bad haha


----------



## Geoff (Aug 31, 2016)

beers said:


> What rank you looking at these days?  We should play one


If you could handle me 

I'm Silver 3 right now, but I'd say 90% of the game I play, I win.  And the vast majority of the time I am #1 on my team with 5+ MVPs.


----------



## Darren (Aug 31, 2016)

Geoff said:


> If you could handle me
> 
> I'm Silver 3 right now, but I'd say 90% of the game I play, I win.  And the vast majority of the time I am #1 on my team with 5+ MVPs.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 31, 2016)

Darren said:


>


Come at me bro


----------



## Brandon71732 (Sep 7, 2016)

Growing up....

Midtown madness 2
Atlantis the Lost Tales
Clue,
The Game of Life

Those were sorta the only games i had on pc at the time...

Now though i enjoy....

Elder Scrolls online,
World of Warcraft,
Witcher 3
Elder Scrolls Oblivion (All time Favorite)
GTA 5
Hatoful Boyfriend
Darksiders II
Minecraft
Fallout 4

Im sure there are more i cannot think of...


----------



## Geoff (Sep 7, 2016)

Brandon71732 said:


> Growing up....
> 
> Midtown madness 2
> Atlantis the Lost Tales
> ...


I loved MM2, cops and robbers was so much fun.  Of course back then lots of people had dial-up so there were lots of missed collisions due to lag.


----------



## Brandon71732 (Sep 7, 2016)

The lag was awful just pure awful on dialup


----------



## punamed (Sep 7, 2016)

I've had a game in my Steam Library for the past year and a half called Gearcity. Never really played it until recently. Fantastic game.

It's like that game Detroit for DOS, but improved a lot. Probably my new favourite game.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/285110/


----------

